# 彼の頭の中は



## JapanForever

*彼の頭の中は, もう彼女の存在と, その安否だけに思考が割かれている. *

Hi there, 
I would like to understand the expression of "彼の頭の中" in this sentence. Apparently it's meaning "talking to oneself" but I would like to  have the point of views of expertise here. That's for helping a friend and for the context that's right after a war. After that the hero escaped from the enemy and thought about his friend. 
(And please don't erase this topic this time)
Thanks for your answers.


----------



## ocmcocmcocmk

Hello JapanForever, (Name happy for me)

For my English was poor, I write in a range that can be written.
I'm sorry, If I making mistake.

【彼の頭の中は、もう彼女の存在と、その安否だけに思考が割かれている】
In his head is already spare a thought only the presence and safety of her.

彼の頭の中 / は、/ もう(既に) / 彼女の存在 / と、/その(＝彼女の)安否 / だけに / 思考が割かれている。
In his head / is / already / her presence / and / that(=Her) safety / only / spare a thought

In a nutshell, "He is preoccupied with her​​".

*****

The expression "in his head" in this case is just a briefing. (It is not the words of someone.)
If compared to the TV drama, please think of the narrator voice.
In case of the words of the hero or the voice of his heart, becomes "in my head~".
(I'm sorry, If you can't understand what I mean.)

Good luck.

------------------------

JapanForeverさん、こんにちは。

私は英語ができないので、書ける範囲で書きます。
間違ってたらごめんなさい。

端的に言うと、『彼の頭の中は、彼女のことでいっぱいです。』となります。

*****

この場合の"彼の頭の中"という表現は、ただの状況説明です。(誰かのセリフではありません。)
ドラマに例えるならば、ナレーターの声だと思ってください。
もしこれが主人公のセリフ、もしくは(彼の)心の声だった場合は、『僕(or俺or私)の頭の中は~』となります。
(解りにくかったらごめんなさい。)

日本語の勉強頑張ってくださいね。


----------



## JapanForever

Ah okay thanks.  Just, can you tell me about the meaning of だけに generally? Dont really know what this meaning


----------



## ocmcocmcocmk

Please divide and consider だけ and に.
It is variously applied to the portion of に. 

For example,
だけは~／だけが~／だけの~／だけを~／だけであって、~／だけです。／etc...
google.co.jp/search?q=%E3%81%A0%E3%81%91&aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod=5&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

It might be difficult because it is written in Japanese. But if you like, please read it.
ejje.weblio.jp/content/%E3%81%A0%E3%81%91
dictionary.goo.ne.jp/srch/jn/%E3%81%A0%E3%81%91/m0u/ (←The word that is written in kanji, please ignore because Japanese people rarely use it.)

------------------

「だけ + に」と考えてください。
"に"の部分には、いろいろ当てはまります。

日本語で難しいかもしれませんが、よかったら読んでみてください。
(←漢字で書いてある単語は、日本人でもほとんど使わないので無視してください。)


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks ^^ Trnaslation by experts is still better as when I wanted to use a translator it gave me somthing as "her safety was set aside for servicing"....


----------



## ocmcocmcocmk

I'm glad I could help !

 If you like, please try using both of the following two translators.
May be a little cleverness than that.

translate.google.co.jp
www.excite.co.jp/world/english/


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. Because at the beginning, I used translate google and it put me this sentence I gave. But that's not it, is it?


----------



## ocmcocmcocmk

Oh, I'm sorry. You had already used Google translation. 
I think it's probably "Google.co.jp" and "Google.com" are the same result.

Please try to erase the Japanese punctuation. 
Then slightly changes the translation results. (Google only / I'm sorry if you already knew.)

In my environment became the following results.

・彼の頭の中は、もう彼女の存在と、その安否だけに思考が割かれている。
And her presence, in his head, thinking is devoted to just that more safety.
・彼の頭の中はもう彼女の存在とその安否だけに思考が割かれている。
Thought in his head is devoted to only the existence and safety of her anymore.

Good luck with your studies !


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks. But it's better a translation from you, as I have a bit of troubles to understand the sentences.^^


----------



## Yatalu

Okay~ it seems like this issue is already solved o -o. But I thought I'd add up for those bumping into this with google or whatever and still not understanding. Or add some clarifications or so that could be useful extra information... I don't know. Anyway, so! Between brackets is always the furigana, since I can't put it on top. Small letters are romaji.

*彼の頭の中は, もう彼女の存在と, その安否だけに思考が割かれている. 

*彼（かれ）　の
kare no
of him, his

頭（あたま）
atama
head

の　中（なか）
no naka
the middle(in this context 'inside') of

は
ha (pronounced: wa)
topic marking particle - 'as for'

もう
mou
_I think_ this is used to put stress on the strength of the emotion (not sure)

彼女（かのじょ）　の
kanojo no
(his) girlfriend 's (<- kanojo in the sense of 'girlfriend')
her (<- kanojo in the sense of 'she/her')

存在（そんざい）
being

と、
and (I think the comma is put there to add stress to the particle)

その　安否（あんぴ）
sono anpi
her safety/welfare

だけ　に
dake ni
only (dake) by (ni = agent, I think the English word for this is)

思考（しこう）　が
shikou ga
thoughts/thinking (+ subject particle)

割（さ）かれている
sakareteiru
is being spared/used
passive + continuous form (non-polite / non-formal)

END OF SENTENCE!~

So, to sum it all up, the entire sentence (literal translation):
*As for the inside of his head, his thinking is being spared only for his girlfriend's being and her safety.*


Which, in a more fluent kind of English (maybe slightly paraphrased~) makes:

*In his head are only thoughts of her being and welfare.
*or
*He only bothers to think about her existence and safety.
*or
Whatever you think is a better translation :v


----------



## JapanForever

Thanks Yatalu. I wondered too about その: doesn't it mean "this"?
By the way, shikou gasa kareteiru doesn't seem being really used in Japanese, isnt it?


----------



## Flaminius

_Sono_ is often a third person possessive.  It's "her" in this sentence.  It's influenced by the use of Chinese 其, which is conventionally read _sono_.

The "shikou" part should be parsed as follows:
shikō-ga sakarete-iru
It's a passive construction for the verb _saku_, or devote.

By the way, it is very difficult to understand what 彼女の存在に思考を割く would mean.  [For that matter, 安否に思考を割く is a somewhat unconventional phrase.]  *JapanForever*, do you have more sentences from the same text?


----------



## JapanForever

Yes, if I can help you, the sentence is from a visual novel. The previous sentence is this one: 自分と, 周囲の状況はもういい. Don't know if it can help.


----------



## Flaminius

Why don't you quote two more?


----------



## JapanForever

ただ, 妹の手がかリだけが必要だ (already translated on another topic)


----------



## Flaminius

So, when you wrote


> After that the hero escaped from the enemy and thought about his friend.


in the first post, "his friend" actually meant his sister?

[I do not understand why you did not quote two but just one sentence but let's hope you know what you are doing.]
Given the context, however insufficient, 存在と, その安否 cannot be understood as having equal weight.  A hint is provided by the incongruous comma after と.  It would deprive と of its coordinative function (connecting two things as equals).  The topic of the thread might mean that he was only thinking about her, especially if she is safe and where she is.  In this interpretation, 存在 involves 安否.

This has been a very acrobatic discussion to salvage the sentence.  It's very poorly written and I advise against studying Japanese with the text (just in case anyone is trying to do so).


----------



## JapanForever

I think I wrongly wrote what I meant and I put "friend" instead of sister. So the topic is basically that the hero wa sonly thinking about his sister and wnated to know if she is safe?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, the topic is basically that.


----------



## JapanForever

Okay thanks. ^^


----------



## JapanForever

Hi! I'm really sorry to come back on this topic but I wanted to know about the part *思考が割かれている*. Can it mean "to worry about"?


----------

